# Good BBQ Tool Set??



## equinn (Dec 5, 2019)

Looking for a gift idea for my son in law.  Does anyone know of a good set of tools?  He has a Traeger pellet smoker.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 5, 2019)

Long grilling tongs, instant read thermometer, hamburger press, various rubs.  I'm sure more people will chime in with more suggestions.


----------



## WisconsinCampChef (Dec 5, 2019)

He might enjoy the amazn pellet tubes to add some additional smoke flavor? I have enjoyed that. Or the meater+ thermometer  it records IT and ambient temps in smoker and graphs them. I have my eye on the wusthof set of tools myself but they are kind of pricey


----------



## forktender (Dec 5, 2019)

There are some nice sets on Amazon, you can buy a smoke tube there as well.


----------

